# Master cleanse



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

For all of you who have never heard of the master cleanse, I am going to sum it up:
- Do it for roughly 10 days.
- Do not eat anything.
- Drink a solution of water, lemon juice, maple syrup and cayenne pepper (2 litres a day)
- Once a day have a special tea to help you erm go to the toilet.

Now apparently this diet is great as it gets rid of all the crap that your body stores over years, gets rid of cravings and helps in many ways.
I was planning on doing this, but just keep on having second thoughts.

Anyone ever done it? Or thought about doing it? Or thinking about doing it now?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

You know what? I'm going to do it starting tomorrow... just for the hell of it if anything. I've never heard of this thing before, but I'm going to do a bit of research and get going. It's only 10 days, so not that big of a deal. And also I love trying out new things.:yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sure that drink solution gives all the required nutrients? 2L does not sound like a whole lot either, specially when there are no solids involved.

Well as long as you do research before you start this to make sure it is safe!! Otherwise good luck and let is know how it goes!!!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Sure that drink solution gives all the required nutrients? 2L does not sound like a whole lot either, specially when there are no solids involved.
> 
> Well as long as you do research before you start this to make sure it is safe!! Otherwise good luck and let is know how it goes!!!


Oh come on it's only 10 days!... even if it's not what it claims to be it's not going to kill me lol. And anyway, if I feel like I'm about to die (and trust me I will if that's going to be the case!) I could alway pop down to the fridge.

And yes I will keep you updated on my progress if you so wish.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah I mean research it online first obviously, loads of sites about it.
You can even read peoples diaries when they did it etc.


----------



## xxkate89 (Dec 10, 2009)

iv heard of this diet and apparently anyone who has done it, experienced very embarasin side effects.. due to the lack of solids bein eaten :/ from what iv heard of it, id not advise anyone to do it at all


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

xxkate89 said:


> iv heard of this diet and apparently anyone who has done it, experienced very embarasin side effects.. due to the lack of solids bein eaten :/ from what iv heard of it, id not advise anyone to do it at all


Ooooh, a challange... sounds exciting. All the more reasons to do it, lol:lol.

Oh, and thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## xxkate89 (Dec 10, 2009)

So long as you dont mind the potential for ....well.. awful toilet problems lol  then go ahead and try it out i guess ..good luck ha


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

xxkate89 said:


> So long as you dont mind the potential for ....well.. awful toilet problems lol  then go ahead and try it out i guess ..good luck ha


As a matter of fact I don't mind it... and oh come on, don't be such a spoil sport!:b

And anyway, when it's over I can add it to the list of things that I have done so far in life. Well, I'm sure that trying it once won't hurt that much. It may be a slight inconvenience, but believe me I have fared so much worse than "toilet problems" before.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I couldn't imagine doing that. I run 24mi a week (38km). I would lose weight and water. Plus, I would have to take multivitamins. I'd really pass out.

I have been eating a lot of granola, oatmeal, and nuts lately, though. I think I am cleaned out :lol. I am regular, I know that. Running shakes up things, too :flush :lol.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I couldn't imagine doing that. I run 24mi a week (38km). I would lose weight and water. Plus, I would have to take multivitamins. I'd really pass out.
> 
> I have been eating a lot of granola, oatmeal, and nuts lately, though. I think I am cleaned out :lol. I am regular, I know that. Running shakes up things, too :flush :lol.


Well, fair enough. However, I'm by no means doing it for health reasons. In fact, I've always been quite active and healthy.

Also, I don't have any training in the next couple of weeks, so I don't think over-stressing myself through activity is going to be an issue.

As I said before, I'm only doing it for the hell of it. Or in other words, because I have nothing better to do/boredom.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I've done a variation of the master cleanse myself - ate nothing for just under a week (only allowed water). Defintely felt a lot better afterwards both mentally and physically, my skin was crystal clear and my digestive problems disappeared too boot. Of course these physical improvements subsided after a few months due to going back to bad habits. So I guess the lesson I learned from it was there's no alternative to good diet and lifestyle, but as a short term pick me-up there are few better.

I probably wouldn't rush back to doing this though, as weight loss is obviously a problem.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I tried to fast once; it lasted until lunch time. I am completely unpleasant unless I am constantly stuffing my face.


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

If I start fasting Ill become a dead stick within days lol.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

And just so you know people, I'm not doing it in order to lose weight. In fact I'd hate that. Last I measured (a few months back) I was 187cm (6'1.5) and weighed 72 kg (159 pounds). So I'm squite slim. But now I'm starting to get worried about losing weight... I really don't want that. I guess I'll have to stuff myself with food when all this is over, in order to make up for the weight that I lose.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Hadron said:


> And just so you know people, I'm not doing it in order to lose weight. In fact I'd hate that. Last I measured (a few months back) I was 187cm (6'1.5) and weighed 72 kg (159 pounds). So I'm squite slim. But now I'm starting to get worried about losing weight... I really don't want that. I guess I'll have to stuff myself with food when all this is over, in order to make up for the weight that I lose.


This isn't a way to lose weight, you might lose some in liquid but as far as I understand you'll make it right back after. I wouldn't worry about it.

I've been thinking about doing it, a bit differently though, I'd juice veggies & stuff plus take multivitamins, etc. - biggest problem is yea, needing the bathroom, can't do it while working.


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

The reason I said Id become a Stick is because I loose weight asfully fast. I mean Its not really close to average. The average person probably wouldnt loose much weight. Im not sure. With me even 2 kg's makes a major difference.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I couldn't imagine doing that. I run 24mi a week (38km). I would lose weight and water. Plus, I would have to take multivitamins. I'd really pass out.
> 
> I have been eating a lot of granola, oatmeal, and nuts lately, though. I think I am cleaned out :lol. I am regular, I know that. *Running shakes up things, too* :flush :lol.


It sure does....haha.

I'd be awfully hungry if I did this.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've wanted to try this for sooooooooooo long. I've spent way too much time reading online diaries of people who have done it. I'm afraid of the negative reaction I might get if people knew I was doing it though, getting weird looks and stuff. Plus my doctor would probs kill me.

But still. I want to do it.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I eat every 2-3 hours if I miss a meal I get cranky. There is no way I could last more than 8 hours without snapping and eating everything in sight.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

the lemon diet, i was going to do this over the summer, but eh your basically starving yourself. I can't live w/o at least one meal. Maybe if this had one meal and one snack, i'd do it. I can't just drink liquids, just too hard. Then your taking laxative tea (i bought everything for this over the summer) which i have, you can't take laxatives every day, not good for you at all. Your basically having an eating disorder for 10days. You can just go to the doctor, get a tube stuck up your #$%@$ and let it all come out, then eat healthy for ten days, simple


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Elad said:


> Because you're putting your body into starvation mode it lowers your metabolism tremendously (atleast I think thats right.. may be wrong)


Heh, at least I'm using the only proven scientific method that can slow down cell senescence. (caloric restriction - but that's pretty stupid of me to say as it's only 10 days)


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sunnie said:


> If you feel bad about your body, just eat healthily and work out regularly. That is all.


I've always eaten healthily and worked out. Also I've never took medications (unless you cound paracetamol when I was 5). And I can always make sure that I acquire the right amount of fluids.

Thinking that I'm doing it because I "feel bad about my body" is the farthest from the truth that you could possibly get.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

So the assumption is that there is waste just sitting there rotting in your gastrointestinal tract and it needs to be cleaned out? Hmm...



> You really begin to understand the value of this process when you recognize the elimination of waste that has been stored in your body for *months*, even *decades*.


http://themastercleanse.org

Sorry, but this is all BS. There are already systems in place that do a perfectly good job of eliminating toxins from the body within a few hours. The people selling these products don't want you to know this and spread the disinformation that your gastrointestinal tract is some kind of scummy sewer system. Diets like these are unnecessary and potentially dangerous.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Would you guys actually happily go against advice from someone studying in the field? Is it REALLY worth any kind of risk?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow, this has got a tad controversial - perhaps a relocation to the society and culture forum is needed :b
I don't really want to try and sway people here; ultimately it's they're decision. But I don't quite agree that this is dangerous either, as I'm still alive and kicking as this is typed. If you do plan to go ahead with this though, I advise you to do your research - an obvious piece of advice, but one worth repeating.

I guess this could be deemed a piece of alt-medicine, of which I'm a follower I have to say - but in light of this try and follow the advice of credible qualified doctors in the field, not naturopaths or any other self proclaimed professionals.

Here's a good link to those who still want to try from a very knowledgeable physician:

http://drbenkim.com/full-body-cleanse.htm
http://drbenkim.com/fasting.html


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I think the main thing which worried me was the toilet part.

Apparently it comes out really hot almost burning hot, acidic.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sunnie said:


> But... it's total BS... why would you submit yourself to uncomfortable and awkward moments on the toilet out of boredom? Learn to play an instrument, watch a new movie, find new forums, learn a new language instead.


Well, I know I'm weird if that's what you are coming at...

And anyway, I can do all of the above while I'm at it.

And if you think that I'm doing it in order to lose weight, than you can have a look at my picture (page 543 in the picture thread) and make your own judgement on how obese I look.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I do believe it has some good benefits......however I do believe it has some bad benefits as well.
If it really does as it says and totally clean out your whole body, then thats got to be good!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I find cleanses incredibly relaxing. That may be TMI, but I'm also incredibly bored at the moment. 1 hour to go.....roll 4pm.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Sunnie said:


> DO not do this.
> 
> I am curently studying Dietetics (Nutrition) in college and IT HAS BEEN STATED IN THE BOOK THAT THIS IS NOT GOOD FOR YOU.


what's "the book"? there are loads of books. and most ppl do it for health reasons, not to lose weight - i don't need to lose any weight, anyway.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

I did the master cleanse for 11 days... so I could say I didn't just do the 'minimum'. Best experience of my life, quite possibly. 5 months later and I'm back to eating ****, so I think it's time to do it again - but much longer! Those 40-day-doers are truly masters! I hope to do that length of the fast soon.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

This seems really gimmicky to me. Your GI tract is self cleansing and contains helpful microbes that is necessarily for healthy function. This seems like the equivalent to douching.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

It sounds like dangerous quackery to me.

Your kidneys and liver are already 'cleansing' you, and starvation is detrimental to their function.

Fat becomes the primary source of acetyl-CoA and muscle becomes the primary source of amino acids (and through an expensive, stressful pathway, glucose for the brain, as it can't utilise fat). Eventually glucose production starts to deplete the resources necessary for the citric acid cycle to continue, and ketone bodies (in dangerously high quantities, produced through yet another expensive, stressful pathway) take over from glucose.

The end result is that your body will consume and destroy itself. You'll be lucky if you don't end up on dialysis with rhabdo. At the very least, you'll feel like a wreck as the expensive 'emergency' pathways compete with other pathways necessary for normal functioning, potentially exacerbating or bringing to the surface all manner of illness.

Fasting is NOT safe and it won't 'cleanse' you of anything. The mechanisms that keep you alive during fasting are last resort measures for maintaining life in absence of food; evolutionary advantages for disaster mitigation, not normal, healthy functions.

It's sad that ridiculous 'treatments' like this are still taken seriously. All these silly quacks and their mindless followers will be the ones crying in the end when they're relying on 'OMG EVIL CAPITALIST WESTERN MEDICINE' to mitigate the damage they've done to themselves.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

I would like to confirm this as a nutrition and health student.

Would you want your body to use the building blocks of your heart muscle to provide itself with daily energy?

And like some other dietetics student said, just eating healthier and exercising will not only "cleanse" your system but will keep your system in balance. Any kind of extreme sudden changes to the body is a shock to it - no good. For example, the efffects of going on a fast food diet after eating a relatively healthy diet will be worse if the switch is done in a short period of time as opposed to gradual switching.

My advice is: make gradual changes to the better.



Duke of Prunes said:


> It sounds like dangerous quackery to me.
> 
> Your kidneys and liver are already 'cleansing' you, and starvation is detrimental to their function.
> 
> ...


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah there's really no way I'd do this. I'd cave by 5pm, as I really love good food. Unless I'm under some sort of a weird emotional hold where I tend to not have an appetite and not eat for days, but that's sort of rare. There's got to be better ways that don't involve fasting, I hate fasting lol.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

I've attempted multiple times, and have never managed to last any longer than a day. TBH, what drew me to it was its supposed weight loss capabilities, but I also liked the idea of cleansing my body of toxins as well. As for its ability to stop cravings....I found my experience on it to be the opposite. All I could think about was wanting to eat while I was on it, and was craving for all sorts of bad foods I don't normally like cheeseburgers and chicken strips. LOL. So I found it only enhanced my cravings. Plus, the concoction tastes awful, and I hated having to drink the salt water they suggest you drink as well. I might try it again though. LOL. I haven't quite given up on it yet.


----------



## sas2012solar (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow

Let's see I've had a few bowls of rice today and besides a glass of milk and tea (some sugar) im fine.

Fasting is easy once you so it regularly.

Its like a psychological attachment to food some of you people have.

And the more good your constantly stuffing in and not burning up, the more food the bacteria and parasites get to eat.

If you look in the mirror and you feel like your face is pudgy, or you feel like you always have **** inside of you...

Warrior diet

Once you get into intermittent fasting... or the idea of like not eating much for huge.chunks of the day until you feel "clean" again..

You'll feel hella good. 

The secrets are out there. If you've never felt "clean" or have no idea what im getting at, you owe it to yourself to explore the world of IF, raw foods, fasting and cleanses..

I spent so many years studying nutrition and diet and I've probably ate every "diet" there is. Also tries boatload of supplements, exercise programs, stuff like that.

The most powerful things I've tried were eating raw (especially ripe on the plant) foods .... and intermittent fasting..

I dont have to ever worry anymore. Because I think all the periods of time im not eating or just liquids gives my body time to eliminate toxins, clean out my arteries... keep my digestive system squeaky clean, kill off parasites, recycle dead cells..


----------

